# Looking For Esa Movements : Breitling



## bodipo (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello,

I have an iraqi air force breitling out of order and i am looking for the movement witch is

ESA Y2 900.231

. Do you have an idea of where i could find one ?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Regards.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi if that's the type of model, the movement is about IMPOSSIBLE to find tried looking for one many moons ago.


----------



## bodipo (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi, My mail is sebf2000 at yahoo dot fr

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

bodipo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an iraqi air force breitling out of order and i am looking for the movement witch is
> 
> ...


Hi

If the movement is the same as the Breitling in the picture with the LCD display, i have a generic watch that features this movement and it is in perfect working order. What would it be worth to you?

Thanks


----------



## bodipo (Sep 28, 2008)

rdwiow said:


> bodipo said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


<<<<<<<<<

Coul you send me an email with the description of the watch at this adress : sebf2000 at yahoo dot fr ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## bodipo (Sep 28, 2008)

hi rdwiow,

Could you send me an email with the description of the watch at this adress : sebf2000 at yahoo dot fr ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## bodipo (Sep 28, 2008)

potz said:


> bodipo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, My mail is sebf2000 at yahoo dot fr
> ...


>>>> unfortunately your contact doesn't have anymore this kind of mevement but thanks a lot for your help


----------



## bodipo (Sep 28, 2008)

rdwiow,

i can't contact you via e-mail, i have an error message when i click on a profile....

Could you send me an e-mail ?

cheers


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

bodipo said:


> hi rdwiow,
> 
> Could you send me an email with the description of the watch at this adress : sebf2000 at yahoo dot fr ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hi

Email sent to your address.

Thanks


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

hi, first time poster i am also looking for a movement for one of these breitlings so if anyone still has one please let me know ,i only found this forum because i was looking for that part but i am a collector of breitlings and hope to have many posts with others thanks norfolk


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

norfolkngood said:


> hi, first time poster i am also looking for a movement for one of these breitlings so if anyone still has one please let me know ,i only found this forum because i was looking for that part but i am a collector of breitlings and hope to have many posts with others thanks norfolk


Hi

I might be able to help. Post you email address and i will contact you 'off forum'


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

hi,cool my email address [email protected] thanks for your help !


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

norfolkngood said:


> hi,cool my email address [email protected] thanks for your help !


Email sent to your address above


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

*ESA Y2 900.231*

I am looking for one of these movements as well.

Old thread same problem>>>


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

ESA Y2 900231. This is the movement Breitling installed in this watch.

Wayne


----------

